# Spoofing mac address with ifconfig and rtwn



## Maccraft123 (Oct 25, 2018)

More info:
Driver works for me, but I have to have spoofed mac address.
wpa_supplicant seems to ignore ifconfig wlan0 ether pl:ac:eh:0l:de:rr
Currenly I have dual booting with Linux for internet


----------



## Datapanic (Oct 25, 2018)

Mac addresses have hexadecimal values.  0-9,A-F.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 25, 2018)

> Mac addresses have hexadecimal values. 0-9,A-F.


I used only to show how ifconfig is started


----------



## k.jacker (Oct 25, 2018)

If you want to set mac adress on e.g. wlan0 through /etc/rc.conf, it must be done as part of a _create_args _statement.

```
create_args_wlan0="wlanaddr 00:21:70:da:ae:37"
```
From 31.7. Link Aggregation and Failover in the Handbook (at the very bottom).
Not easy to find or understand, if you don't know what you are searching for, neither from reading ifconfig(8) or rc.conf(5) or the wlan section of the Handbook. Setting up link aggregation on my notebook and thus reading the section I mentioned above helped me understand.
As far as I understand it, for virtual devices, the mac adress can only be set within the _ifconfig_ statement on the command line.
In /etc/rc.conf this must be separated into a _create_args_ statement.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 26, 2018)

And how to it with ifconfig on already booted system?


----------



## k.jacker (Oct 26, 2018)

Read through the page from the link I posted, you'll find an example there, in the last paragraph (Example 31.1).


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank You. I don't have to do now phone USB tethering.


----------

